
Ask HN: When will preventative healthcare become a reality? - hsikka
I&#x27;m speaking specifically about the US. I feel like there&#x27;s been significant opportunity to build some sort of preventative, longitudinal system, especially if its packaged as some sort of mobile app or the like.
======
tobylane
You talk about a mobile app as if your solution is opt-in. I think of
preventative medicine as what the single payer national healthcare service
does. Putting politics aside, it's a matter of motivation and recognition of
anti-delayed-cost (it's not delayed benefit, it's delayed you get to continue
your life). Glossy things like the once a day apps I've seen won't cut it. It
has to be basics like a leaflet that makes people want to make a new habit. A
PDF for your preferred book reader?

------
codegeek
The problem is not that there is no way. The problem is most people are lazy
and don't care until they need to. For example, we all know that diet and
exercise are the key to good physical health (at varying levels but
diet/exercise are the constant almost every time). But we don't have enough
motivation or the will to take care of our own body. Genetics does play a role
but I still believe that good diet/exercise can solve most problems
organically.

------
PaulHoule
Quite a few people take pills for high blood pressure or high cholesterol or
inhalers for asthma, etc.

~~~
notheguyouthink
Is that really preventative care though? Why would I take pills for high blood
pressure, if I don't have high blood pressure already? I thought preventative
care was care that is, well, in prevention of the problem. Ie, checkups and
recipes to exercise more.. or eat less carbs, or do more cardio. or w/e.

I know _nothing_ on the subject, so please take this as a question.

~~~
PaulHoule
High blood pressure is not an immediate problem for the individual, but it can
lead to heart attacks, strokes, kidney problems and more if it isn't treated.
So that pill is preventative of bad outcomes.

If you are diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes you should be referred to a
dietician, personal trainer, etc. to improve your lifestyle. This is
preventative medicine against amputations and other complications.

Now the advice they give diabetics is the same advice everybody should get.
Health promotion is pretty hard to do, however. In all it is a good thing but
some people who do the right thing will fall victim anyway like running guru
Jim Fixx, or Jerome Rodale who died on the Dick Cavett show in 1971.

------
ainiriand
Where? In the US? For what age range? Care to expand your question a bit more?

